# Terranova - New Hybrid grinder



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It seems that Frank's ( Terranova ) latests creation is now out in the wild .....

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/custom-hybrid-grinder-t34677.html


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

From the first pic I thought we were in for a new version of Kopi Luwak. Looks interesting.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

There's not much info out there about hybrid burr sets so interested to see the benefits.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Love the puppy!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Isn't that a custom versalab?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Isn't that a custom versalab?


Nope


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey, that's a confident 'nope'.

Can you please quantify the differences in the final cup of coffee.

As always I love the Architecture but in doubt of the differences of the drink over the regular Versalab, or is this something really different?

I will never love machines over coffee. My loss but sorry about that.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Hey, that's a confident 'nope'.
> 
> Can you please quantify the differences in the final cup of coffee.
> 
> ...


Nope comes from the guy on the HB thread ..I know , no more about it than what's in that thread and I'm unsure how I'm meant to quantify cup difference's , I ain't got one


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like a versalab though


----------



## BRYHER (May 23, 2012)

It is very shiny, love the looks. When I bought my turntable (vinyl records) I went of an architectural / engineered look. This to me has the same draw.... Drooling.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

How does it work with the rights to design and such things with grinders like these? When something is so close to the industrial design of another grinder, and from Frank who has obviously worked with VL grinders for years, does this not throw up potential disputes?

Just as a matter of interest, as it obviously doesnt concern me directly. I wondered a similar thing with the HG One, and I'm surprised VL didn't manage to patent or protect any parts of their design.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I think that is the DoN grinder but I would leave it to Frank to explain more. I am very interested to know what burrs it is using.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> How does it work with the rights to design and such things with grinders like these? When something is so close to the industrial design of another grinder, and from Frank who has obviously worked with VL grinders for years, does this not throw up potential disputes?
> 
> Just as a matter of interest, as it obviously doesnt concern me directly. I wondered a similar thing with the HG One, and I'm surprised VL didn't manage to patent or protect any parts of their design.


Hg1 is a concial grinder not a hybrid one. I don't see massive similarities other than they grind coffee ( hg1 v versalab )


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hg1 is a concial grinder not a hybrid one. I don't see massive similarities other than they grind coffee ( hg1 v versalab )


Did VL not originate the floating burr design?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Whats the problem? All grinders look alike to a degree. You might as well say why did Mr Ford not patent the design for the car, then we would not have anything else! I suspect it is not the shape or looks of the grinder that are important but the hardware and technology


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Whats the problem? All grinders look alike to a degree. You might as well say why did Mr Ford not patent the design for the car, then we would not have anything else! I suspect it is not the shape or looks of the grinder that are important but the hardware and technology


I don't think you will find I said there was a problem...

I am interested in how it works. Hundreds of technologies in cars are patented and others cross licensed. If the design of one car was closely copied by another manufacturer there would be disputes over it.

When Apple proved Samsung deliberately set out to copy functions of the iPhone software, changed slightly but based on the iPhone functions they were awarded hundreds of millions.

To be clear here I do not have any kind of issue or problem with frank, or hg one, or anyone else copying the design of any other grinder, or not as the case may be. But like it interests me to know about Apple and Samsing it interests me also to know about the obvious observable similarities between such grinders and how you go about using and progressing the designs of another company.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I truly doubt Versalab has made a worldwide patent on the design.

I agree with dfk41, so many grinders look alike, there is really only minor differences from one manufacture to the other, the only one who really make something that dos not look like a Mazzer are Mahlkönig/Ditting, Ceado, Eureka and Anfim, and still have some design choices in common.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This is basically the point of my interest here. Some designs or functions are patent-able, others either aren't or the idea is so old that its anyone's game. Clearly the classic grinder design was originated by someone and other copied it, both conical and flat. But when a novel idea or design is achieved like on the VL what it is that makes this function and design 'fair game' as such. Could VL have patented the design or the use of the floating burr or was there nothing original to patent?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Wasn't the hybrid burr set used in the old La Cimbali DRM grinders?

https://plus.google.com/photos/109400676470209299278/albums/5250296814102496273

Price tag on that HB grinder seems to be between $5k and $10k.

T.


----------

